# Bearing upgrade for cheap centerpin



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive been crusin' the web for pins lately and a buddy of mine showed me a link to a particular 5 in pin from the Ukraine that I could only find named as the "Stubla" float reel. The reel as I can see is stamped and not machined or lathed like most if not all other higher priced centerpins 130 - 500 dollars. This stamped beauty may not look like much but from what I have heard it DOES spin nice and will do its job but doesn't spin for hours like some other reels out there. aka (kingpin Islanders) The reel is only going for $27.99 which I will be honest at first glance seems fishy but I am willing to make a gamble on something that might turn into a delight to fish with. I also found out that I can buy pairs of kingpin islander , raven matrix and okuma sheffield pin bearings for less than $10 and I am curious if somehow with my handyman inginuity I could install them into this ukraine "Stubla" reel.Has anyone ever upgraded the bearings on there pin? Does anyone have any opinion on this subject?


----------



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

I can't speak with any sort of authority relative to this particular equipment, but there are plenty of fishermen before you (myself included), and there will be plenty to follow, who have tried to find a steal and ended up losing money on things that simply don't work.

I struggled around, trying to find some deals in the bargain basement of fly fishing equipment until I finally spent the money on quality equipment. I'll never turn back, and in retrospect, the few hundred dollars that I spent on cheap equipment could have turned into one high-quality rod or reel. 

The lesson here is that cheap equipment is cheap for a reason.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I looked into changing the bearings on mine, but haven't done it yet. Seems like some models are easier then others and I didn't want to risk damaging it. However if you do want to look at the company Boca bearings. They make many different bearings for pins and in different qualities, such as abec 5 or abec 7 rated bearings or even ceramic bearings. At that point you would be spending more on bearings then the pin, at which point it might not be worth it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It's $28 plus shipping I'm sure. Worse case scenario you're out that little bit of cash. I still believe that you get what you pay for. Of course I paid $750 once for a pin and had to have it replaced because it broke. So the saying isn't always true.


----------



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

The reel would include free shipping.So lundfish is right if it IS a flop or if I dislike that way of fishing I would only be out a small portion of money.


----------



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> It's $28 plus shipping I'm sure. Worse case scenario you're out that little bit of cash. I still believe that you get what you pay for. Of course I paid $750 once for a pin and had to have it replaced because it broke. So the saying isn't always true.


Any piece of equipment that I pay that much for is going to have a substantial warranty, though.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

It is cheap for a reason. It's garbage!

My buddy ordered it. I've been fishing a pin for years and he let me use it. It is simply too light. It doesn't weigh enough to have substantial inertia. Don't waste your time or money. That's my only advice. My buddy who ordered it lost out so you don't have to......He ended up buying an okuma aventa.....which was leaps and bounds above the "Ukranian"


Anything else will serve you better.

Any more specific questions about the reel feel free to pm me.


----------

